# River Meadows Stud dispersal sale - thoughts please.



## char3479 (24 May 2014)

River Meadows Stud are apparently having a dispersal sale tomorrow.  I thought a dispersal sale was held when a business is closing. It appears this place has one every six months.  Which means they are producing hundreds of horses which go through Beeston.  What's that all about then?


----------



## JanetGeorge (24 May 2014)

I asked on their FB page - "And how many of the mares at THIS sale will go into labour??"  Suspect that question won't be there long enough to be answered!


----------



## char3479 (24 May 2014)

Incredible - they take them all up to Beeston now from Wales - there's 150 of them this time.  And their FB page refers to them like they're bits of furniture. How is this allowed to continue unregulated?


----------



## JanetGeorge (24 May 2014)

sadly, there is no law against excessive breeding of unwanted horses!


----------



## McCauley (28 May 2014)

I too was under the impression when you attended a 'dispersal sale' the business was closing up and everything was for sale.  When you attend a farm dispersal sale, it's exactly that,..the farm is closing, end of.

I drive past Beeston every weekend and yes, this is the 3rd one i've seen advertised.  The neighbouring fields are full of these poor ******* just before the sales and it seems to me this so called business isn't in any way shape or form closing down.....just breeding and breeding and breeding. As Janet has said,...so bloody sad that there is no law against this consistant breeding and selling on..it's tragic. They should be stopped in their tracks at fooling people into thinking their closing.  Indiscriminate breeding of this nature should be halted. 

There are enough poor souls out there that are going through the sales, without this so called 'stud' doing what they're doing...disgusting and Beeston itself should be putting their foot down, ...but alas they won't,..coz it's all about the flippin' money. Makes me sick.


----------



## Alec Swan (28 May 2014)

char3479 said:



			Incredible - they take them all up to Beeston now from Wales - there's 150 of them this time.  And their FB page refers to them like they're bits of furniture. How is this allowed to continue unregulated?
		
Click to expand...

Just as the Thoroughbred Studs operate,  with their annual sales.  Perhaps it isn't how you and I would do it,  but it's legal and regulated by a market place.  Most un-named youngsters are sold,  and by most studs,  as 'bits of furniture'.  

I don't agree that the system that they employ is necessarily wrong.  It's the system used for most of the Moorland Pony sales,  and the Welsh too.

Alec.


----------



## widget (28 May 2014)

its the word dispersal that is wrong but Criccieth stud had 9 dispersal sales in a row so I guess its maybe horsey speak for mass off-loading of low value horses now


----------



## Highlands (28 May 2014)

Again? They must have 1000s oh dear Beeston too... Meat?


----------



## char3479 (28 May 2014)

I know it happens with racehorses too, but I can't imagine one breeder taking 150 in one day? Although perhaps racehorse breeders total that much over a similar period of time.
It seems slightly fraudulent to describe it as a dispersal sale - they should call it what it is: horses bred for meat. I thought that chap Price had that end of the market covered - apparently not. I personally find it unpleasant when any sector of the horse industry off load stacks of unwanted horses to a low end sale.  But even less appealing is the clandestine way it's done - racehorses, cobs, native ponies; if the general public were more aware, I like to think more would be done to ensure breeding is regulated.  Except in racing of course where the big outfits do as they please and don't really have anyone to answer to.


----------



## martlin (28 May 2014)

Dispersal sale means just that, to disperse a herd, it doesn't have to mean that the business is closing, just that they are clearing out their current stock. Farm dispersal sales generally happen when farms get sold, not necessarily closed down, as unless you are breeding specific bloodlines of livestock, quite often it is easier to buy new flock of sheep/herd of cattle in your new neighbourhood than to move your existing stock with you - that's exactly what we have done with our sheep and cattle as we are moving a fair distance.
That said, I am not saying that I condone what River Meadows Stud do in general.


----------

